# Home Theatre



## Turbo68 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everyone these are pictures of my Home Theatre,All my 7 speakers bi-amped and run at 4 ohms..

ATLANTIC TECHNOLOGY-A2000 7 CHANNEL POWER AMPS (2)
AURUM CANTUS SPEAKER STANDS 
CAMBRIDGE AUDIO-640 AZUR CD
BELKIN PF-60 HOME THEATRE CONSOLE
DVDO EDGE VIDEO SCALER
JVC-HD350 PROJECTOR
ONKYO-NR807 AMPLIFIER
SAMSUNG-BDP1600 BLUE RAY
SCREEN TECHNICS 100 INCH HD CINEMA PRO PULLDOWN 
STRONG-5492 HD PVR
SUBSONIC XS-1 MK2 ACTIVE SUBWOOFER
VELODYNE-1250X ACTIVE SUBWOOFER
WHATMOUGH-P32 HIGH PERFORMANCE MAINS
WHATMOUGH-P7 HIGH PEROMANCE CENTRE
WHATMOUGH-P11 HIGH PERFORMANCE SURROUNDS

Regards Lino..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice looking room you have there Lino. I really like that couch and almost picked one just like it for my room.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Room looks great i agree with JBrax the couch is awesome


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Is the screen covering a window... trying to figure out the gold frame part.


----------



## Turbo68 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi thanks took me a while to find the right couch saw it in a display home,The screen covers the 2 front windows at night u want even now that the projector is on..

Regards Lino..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great looking room - nicely done! :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very neat! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean, purposeful room. I like it! Interesting speakers too, I'll have to do some reading about them. How did you come across Whatmough? What do you think of them?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah Lino, looks like the real thing. Love the couch and it does look comfortable.

Just when I thought I knew it all :unbelievable:..., then comes Lino with Whatmough speakers. Seriously though these do look like well made speakers and drivers. I've never even heard of a rumor of these speakers. Looks like you did a little home work before buying.

But Joe (ALMFamily) never missed a beat. I guess because he's heard of them if not actually heard them. 

Lino I would really be interested in a bit of a "Review" on these Whatmough speakers, maybe a little info on the wiring/cabling amp AVR.

Thanks


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

how do you like the atlantic a-2000's? i have been looking at that amp lately.

dave


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice, clean looking setup. Looks like a enjoyable place to kick back. Those speakers look solid, and those two subs probably do a bit of thumping..:hsd: Nice job! How big is that screen your shooting your JVC projector on?


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

You have your rear speakers at proper 'ear' level there? Was thinking I should do this with mine? The manufactura of my speakers says 60cm above ear level but I've read that this is old school and should be like yours? Is this true?


----------



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

very nice setup, hope mine looks this nice when finished


----------



## Turbo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Dave the Atlantic Technology-A2000 7 channel power amps do an excellent job on my 7 speakers there bi-amped..

Hi phillihp23 the screen is a custom made manual pulldown 100 inch widescreen from Technics..

Hi Bluedoggy the speaker stands are at the right height there hand made from italy Aurum Cantus and very
heavy..

Regard Lino..


----------

